# Suzuki DF 175 Owners



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you OWN a Suzuki DF 175 hp, please post and let me know what you think of it, and whether its been in the shop for repair, scheduled maintenance not included. Would you buy another? Any comments? I sure appreciate the time if you post your experience with this engine!


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

You need to talk to Texxan or others who have more hours on theirs, but I have a pair on the back of a 27 Contender. I re-powered last year so they are 08's. They replaced yam 200 ox66s that had lower unit problems and 1200+ hours. I wanted F250's but I was concerned about weight and when I needed them I could not find a good pair with low hours and some warranty left in my price range.... So I got a pair of NEW 175 Sukes. Weight was about the same as Yam HPDI 200's which are considered the motors for my hull. The 200's I had gave 52-53 mph light turning 19's at 5600k. The economy was 1.4 mpg at best and turn key on to turn key off 1.1 mpg was the norm. I could cruse 25-36 knots at about the same economy. The 175's push the boat 47-48 mph at 5800 rpms with Suzuki 3X16X21.5 with extra cup (I had cavitation issues with the motors and had Baumans? add some cup). I get 2.2 mpg at best which is about 26 knots. I get 2.0 or better up to about 33 knots (all ICW full fuel and 4 guys, no 400# ice though). When loaded for TUNA in the GOM 2' or less I see a lot of 1.8-1.9 mpg up to about 36 knots (remember top speed is about 42 knots). I cannot plane on one motor without going down in pitch to 19". There it will do 20-23 knots at 5000 rpms. WOT is about 5200 on one motor. The biggest adjustment I have had to make is the 2.5 gear ratio. I turn a higher pitched bigger prop slower and it seems to be more efficient. I ran some smaller props (they do work) but it seems the bigger prop had increased tip speed and helped the motors work. Most shops say 15 1/4 will get it done. The Suzuki prop seems a little light on cup according to myself and others but it has been the best match. I have about 100 hours no issues other than the ones above. The one thing that I did not expect is the TORQUE. They have no problem moving that boat loaded 10 people pulling a 200lb skier (yes it is also my ski boat don't tell). I guess I expected a 4 cyl 4 stroke to be WAY BEHIND a 6 cyl. 2 stroke but it aint. Is it 200 hp no but it is a ballsy little kid that will smash you in the mouth.

Hope that Helps


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I run a 175 Suzuki on my 23 Cat. and It has been great. It isn't the best match for a cat boat but is has been very reliable. One of the best thing I have noticed is I can move in on Schooling fish and not disturb them. It is so quiet that an other guide was helping me get the boat out and he forgot to turn it off!!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a DF 200, and am not quite sure I would own anything else, I absolutely hands down have 0 complaints about that motor


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You know what i think of mine Donald!!

Come on all you zuke owners. Let's tell donald what we think!!!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I bought a new Suzuki 175 last year. I did alot of research on the motor and I have been totally impressed with it. It didn't cost an arm and a leg either. So far I have had no issues other than it is hard to burn a tank a gas since it is so fuel efficient. It really sips gas. The other thing is reliabillity. That is probably the most important thing to me. I don't care how much gas it burns, or hole shot, or top speed, at the end of the day I want to start that puppy up and get back to the dock. That is my main concern on the water. This motor has not failed me yet. I would buy another one in a heartbeat.


Good luck in your decision.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I repowered with a DF 175 last year on a 21' Kenner and get 50mph with a fishing load running a 23p 3 blade Suzuki prop. It's quiet, dependable, good on gas, don't have to worry about blowing a powerhead and never had a problem. I think Texxan1 has about 500 hours on his. A far as repairs call a Suzuki dealer and ask what work they do on them and the answere will be "Change the oil".

Like GSMAN said good luck with *your* decision, Ken


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

kraymond said:


> Like GSMAN said good luck with *your* decision, Ken


You're right it is my decision and I am responsible, not other 2coolers. But there are so many 2coolers that it is a great source of info, and I appreciate it! I have researched here quite a bit. I don't mean to start a war, but I have read too many horror stories here about e-Tecs for me to want to get one. The Opti-Max seems to be very good also, but cost more than the Suzuki. I admit I would like the quietness of the Suzuki and not having to buy 2 stroke oil. I only fish fresh, and the Suzukis I have been around on Lake Livingston were extremely quiet. I commented to a fellow once about how quiet his Suzuki was, and he joked back that he used his main engine now chasing schooling whites on the surface instead of using his electric.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Donald,

If you talk to a suzuki dealer they will tell you that the number 1 repair on suzuki's is the starter mechanism.. reason is, so many people start the motor when its already running because they can not hear it...

Also, I tell you the number one person who made me go suzuki is a local oriental crabber. I talked to him and his son about there boat that has a zuke and he had over 5000 hours on theres with NO issues...


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Crabbers are great people. I know a few who run Sukes and Yamis all 4 strokes. They run the **** out of their motors... WOT 100 yards, idle in a circle then WOT 100 yards, idle in a circle Repeat for 4-8 hours. You get the point. IT IS a GREAT test for dependability of a motor. Now for high hours they have, people like me a weekend warrior when soccer season, basket ball season (for kids I have my priorities straight) kids birthday parties, girl scout camping weekend, duck season, paint the dining room ect ect.... I am lucky to see 80 hours in a year and that includes a trip or two out to eat. I will never see 2000 hours much less 5000 hours. The motor will become obsolete before it wears out. Now Texxan may use one up but for me I only need 800- 1000 hours. Use it or loose it.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

140 4 stroke with ss prop, has 3 collision with reef at 20 mph and 450 hrs and no problem. 
in one accident the boat was out of the water 100%


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I am also guilty of pulling my boat up the ramp when it was crowded because I could not hear my DF 175 running until I walked back to pull the plug. It's not just the ilde quietness but when running 40 mph across the bay I can sit down and carry on a conversation with my 12 year old daughter. So even when the decibles are up in the higher rpm range it's a much more tolerable sound than a 2 stroke.


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

I HAD A 140DF SUZUK ON A FISHMASTER 1960 2003.NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. DID NOT HAVE MUCH OF A WHOLE SHOT BUT RAN AT 50 MPH. BUT NOW I HAVE A 175DF ON A 22VS GULF COAST. TOP SPEED IS 40MPH. NOT FAST BUT THIS BOAT IS NOT MADE FOR A RACE. ON THE OTHER HAND THE WHOLE SHOT THIS 175 DELIVERS WILL GIVE YOU WHIPLASH. THE NOSE OF THE BOAT NEVER COMES UP. THE INTIRE BOAT LIFTS ON A PLANE. AND OFF YOU GO. THIS 175 HAS DOHC,AND VAIRIABLE TIMING. AT LOW RPM THE TIMING IS ADV. FOR FASTER RESPONCE. AT HIGHER RPM TIMING RETARDS FOR SMOOTH RUNING AND BETTER MILAGE. NEVER HAD ANY BRAKE DOWN TIME. I WOULD REC TO ANY ONE.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

I have the 175 on my Mosca with about 120 hours. I've had no problems whatsoever and, at this point anyway, I'd buy another in a heartbeat.
Very, very quiet.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

i have one on my '21 trancat. awesome motor, very dependable, fuel efficient, and quiet. even though a 2 stroke would probably give me a little better performance on my kind of boat i would still stick with the suzuki. can't beat the price either.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Ditto everyone else. I own this exact motor and love it. No problems.

I went with it because I couldn't find anything bad about it on this forum or any of the others.


----------



## FLFishing1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Trouble proping my new DF175*

This is my first post on this forum and I appreciate all the info you guys provided. Just got a new DF175 to replace my 200 carb merc on my Trophy 23 WA 3800lbs (weight and price was the deciding factor) Every body is saying the DF175 is a good match but I am wondering if I underpowered my boat. Use to cruising 20-30miles at 36-38mph and am having one heck of a difficult time finding the right prop. Dealer says he water tested the boat at *5900rpm at 44mph with a 15 1/4 by 19* , but when I loaded up for my first trip with fishing partner, ice and gear and 50gal gas things looked quite a bit different. Boat seriously listed to port since no adjustment had been made to the skeg and I was wondering how he event tested the boat with the list and lots of stearing torq. Finally mad adjustment with the trim tabs, got the boat stearing even and tested WOT only to hit *5100rpm at 37mph*. Complained to the dealer he didn't compensate for the weight I would be using during the water test and got him to order a *15 1/2 by 17. *Made adjustmente to the skeg fin and went fishing again, with maybe 200lbs less onboard weight and overreved past 6200rpm at 32mph max (no stearing torq). How the heck did the rpms come up a grand I don't know but back to the dealer again this time he grudginly is ordering a *16 by 18.5* and says he's in the hole for 3 props. What the heck is going on, someone have any idea? Will the 16 inch prop be as fast as a lower diameter prop. Was expecting to have to run at a 21 pitch prop to get top end speed. Does anyone know what I should expect?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

what kind of boat do you plan on putting on ? the 175 suzuki is a verry good motor, but depending on what you want to use it for it can be difficult to prop but i think posssible. I have a good friend that i fish with alot and i love the motor. my only problem is the hole shot. but like i said it you can get the right prop and what type of fishing you plan to do makes the diff. as far as quality it is one of the best, no questons ask and i owen a yamaha trp. too bad they dont make a trp!!!!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FLFishing1 said:


> This is my first post on this forum and I appreciate all the info you guys provided. Just got a new DF175 to replace my 200 carb merc on my Trophy 23 WA 3800lbs (weight and price was the deciding factor) Every body is saying the DF175 is a good match but I am wondering if I underpowered my boat. Use to cruising 20-30miles at 36-38mph and am having one heck of a difficult time finding the right prop. Dealer says he water tested the boat at *5900rpm at 44mph with a 15 1/4 by 19* , but when I loaded up for my first trip with fishing partner, ice and gear and 50gal gas things looked quite a bit different. Boat seriously listed to port since no adjustment had been made to the skeg and I was wondering how he event tested the boat with the list and lots of stearing torq. Finally mad adjustment with the trim tabs, got the boat stearing even and tested WOT only to hit *5100rpm at 37mph*. Complained to the dealer he didn't compensate for the weight I would be using during the water test and got him to order a *15 1/2 by 17. *Made adjustmente to the skeg fin and went fishing again, with maybe 200lbs less onboard weight and overreved past 6200rpm at 32mph max (no stearing torq). How the heck did the rpms come up a grand I don't know but back to the dealer again this time he grudginly is ordering a *16 by 18.5* and says he's in the hole for 3 props. What the heck is going on, someone have any idea? Will the 16 inch prop be as fast as a lower diameter prop. Was expecting to have to run at a 21 pitch prop to get top end speed. Does anyone know what I should expect?


If I were you, I would get the dealer to go to the water w/ you and load your boat just like if you were going fishing.Have him bring the different props and try them all.Maybe yall aren't running the boat the same ?
And...FYI....Mercury props will fit a Suzuki w/ the proper Torq-Flo hub kits.
Hope this helps ya out alittle bit.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

awesome motor...quite, sips fuel, low maintenance. i have also idled into flats without disturbing the grazing bronze torpedos. only have 230 hours on it. friend has 1200 hours on his. no issues.


----------



## FLFishing1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Trouble getting the DF175 Propped*

Thanks for the feedback guys! I use the boat only for offshoar fishing here on the West coast of FL and like a high top end cruising speed of around 36mph. The DF175 appears to have so much torque it brings my boat up on plain in 3 seconds and in mid range it does a good job. Top end appears to be a different story, but when I get a match on the prop I'll really know for certain. Thanks Capt Reeh for the advice on the merc hub adaptor, I purchase one from West Marine for around $40.00 last week with this in mind, but figured the 14 1/2 by 17 merc vengeance prop would certainly run way to many rpms if the zuk 15 1/2 by 17 already did, but I will give it a try and maybe have the prop brought up in pitch and cupped to slow it down if necessary. I still have great hopes for the 16 by 18.5 coming in, since the big prop is what most say is best for offshore with this motor. The main problem is the dealer doesn't appear to have props is stock and has to order a new one for each test which has been like pulling teeth, but I think I may well end up at the water with him and all the props. Thanks again for the help, I'll give some stats when I finally the boat running and maybe help other who are looking to repower a bigger boat with a single DF175.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FLFishing1

A couple of other good Merc props are the Bravo1 and Rev4 . These are 4 blade props that have excellent hole shot while also allowing a good top end. Just another FYI. Oh forgot...if ya have a Suzuki prop that is spinning to many r's ( rpm ) , you can " load it up " by adding trailing edge cup.That means....bringing your r's back down and allowing the prop to bite better.There are 3 ways to load a prop.... bigger diameter.. more cupping...and different blade design.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry if this has been discussed previously but let me share some #'s from the different props that I have run. The 175 is tough to prop. Some where a person a lot smarter than me figured out that you can swing a large diameter prop slower and be more efficient. The 175 appear to benefit from 16". It is all about tip speed. Some very good prop guys have said 15 1/4" is all you need for the motor so I am sure that smaller diameter props do work with the 2.5 gear ratio but let me share some "opinions."
SWS 3X 14 7/8 X 21
rpm mph gph mpg
3000 17.37 8.8 1.97
4000 28.18 12.7 2.22
5000 38.18 18.5 2.06
6000 46.92 28.3 1.66

Suk 3X 16 X21.5 with extra cup due to cavitation issues
3000 24.27 10.8 2.25
4000 35.42 15.8 2.24
5000 43.01 20.60 2.09
6000 49.11 30.20 1.63 

Load was similar but days were different. I even tried some SWS II 19's. The diameter difference is not all that separates the props. The smaller diameter prop I could get WOT at about 3/4 throttle. It seemed almost effortless to spin them up. For my set up I "think" Id need to turn 3X23X15" to get "similar" numbers to the 16" props in 21.5". CaptnC and I have talked about getting together on a windy day and doing a prop swap, but for now the 16's get the nod for obvious reasons. BUT LOOK AT SOME OF THE SLIP NUMBERS ON A PROP CALCULATOR. What a difference an inch makes. The only complaint that I have against the 16's is if I PLOW the bow down or put 500-600lbs of fish in the front box I slow down to 43mph and can only make 5400 rpms. I might be over propped 
Hope that helps.


----------

